# Axillary Mass Dx code



## jdfuller

Surgeon excised an axillary mass.  Path report states "benign skin and fibroadipose tissue".  I cannot find a good code for axillary mass.  I am looking at 229.8 or 214.1 with the excision code as 11400.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## purplescarf23

Did the surgeon state if this was subq?  I would use the 229.8 but be hesitant to use the 214.1....Just my opinion.  

Kelsey-CPC


----------



## gost

I would never code as a neoplasm unless the documentation specifically says that.  I would go with 782.2 or, depending on the narrative, maybe 278.1.


----------



## preserene

Pathology report is there. Benign with skin with fibrous fatty tissue. 
Iowuld go for a benign mass- Lipoma or fibro-Lipoma. The benign common tumor in axillary region is lipoma or fibrolipoma
Here is a clip of histopathological picture to substantiate  it and then you can decide to use or not:
At gross examination, soft-tissue lipomas are well-circumscribed lesions with a greasy consistency and yellow to orange color. A thin capsule delineates the lipoma from the surrounding tissue. The adipose cells are often slightly larger than normal adipocytes. The most frequent nonlipomatous component of a lipoma is fibrous connective tissue that often predominates in septa. Prominent nonseptal fibrous components may also occur, and such lesions may be referred to as fibrolipomas. check with your physician whethe ryou can code it this way because he is the final authority to document the diagnosis.


----------

